# What a great week



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

So I had a really good week in my acquisitions the opus' where picked up from a friend who also sent along the Henry Clays to go along with them, the Avo's where a result in this site being down (stogie send a bill for me to the host company:roflmao and finally the Winston Churchills well what could I say the price was right over at the party source and I could not resist:whoohoo:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice grabs Joe!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Damn Joe, you had a super week!! *


----------



## vudu9 (Mar 7, 2005)

Holy sh*t dude, I LOVE the Winstons! Nice score.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Pickups Joe!!!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Sumbitch, man. You don't mess around.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Way to go!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice. great week


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Joe-

Its the poor house I tellya--yeah we;re going there for sure


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

man you bought up a world of greatness
good going


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Jitzy, Do you sell crack on the side to finance your cigar addiction?. Or do you sell shrimp out of a van?. You have lots of resources my friend! Good pickup


----------



## Reverend Mike (Sep 4, 2007)

We just joined the Davidoff clan as a Select Merchant, so we carry all the Winstons. Can't sell them online by contract, but we can do it over the phone through the store :biggrin:.
They are pricey, but worth it!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Oh yeah...that's a great week!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

holy crap those look good! Nice week for sure!!! Let me know how you like those winston churchills. I only have one and am afraid to smoke it.


----------



## noobsmoker (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, nice pick ups. 

Enjoy.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

deuce said:


> holy crap those look good! Nice week for sure!!! Let me know how you like those winston churchills. I only have one and am afraid to smoke it.


Duece they are awesome I've burned a bunch already and love them I did a review the other day http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20606 my advice is give it a try I picked mine up at the party source over the phone like Mike said you can't order them online although I have seen one site that did but very expensive.


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

That's nice


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn, that good week should turn into an excellent weekend! Can't wait to try the Winston Churchill!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow Joe great pick up


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

You've been a very busy man there Jitz! DAMN!!! Some sweet pickups there, no doubt! I love the "OPI" (plural of Opus?)  

CD


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice pick up Joe looks to be a very very good week ,better get smokin on some of those bad boys.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice grab Joe!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice - Lucky you!
when it comes to cigars - somedays its chicken and some days its feathers.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Amazing week Joe - those WC's look great!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

May have to try the WC. Leaf and ale has them. Nice smokes.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Great pickups.. I think both of our pockets have holes burned in them from the site being down..

Stogie, please don't do it again..


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

May I need to try an Winston Churchill! Haven't had one yet! They look great Joe!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow - great acquisitions!

I'm glad I was busy working over the weekend when the site was down - I saved a lot of money that way.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Dam Joe, this is enough for a great month!! :biggrin:

I'm so jealous on you American's!! I see so many pics from Opus X's that it seems every B&M over there have them! Here there are so hard to get, only the great B&M's have them and they cost$$ plenty!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

jitzy said:


> Duece they are awesome I've burned a bunch already and love them I did a review the other day http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20606 my advice is give it a try I picked mine up at the party source over the phone like Mike said you can't order them online although I have seen one site that did but very expensive.


Ill have to look into that, thanks joe. I took a trip to my local last night and the cheapest size was $18. I cant see myself picking up too many for that!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

good looking stuff money bags


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great week Joe


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Looks like you indeed did have a great week. Congrats on the acquisitions.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

They definately pay law enforcement more up north.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great haul


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

that's nice .....


----------

